# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Snake identification

## Marc

Can you tell from this photos what type of snake this is?

----------


## ringtail

I'd say a diamond python

----------


## Uncle Bob

Can you get some close ups?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Gone now but was pretty relaxed and did not mind me picking her up ... with a long stick mind you. I also thought it was a diamond python but the colour and pattern was different from the usual ones.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'd say a diamond python

  
I'd say "eek" and run away like a little girl!   :Runaway:    
And possibly soil myself a bit......   :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Marc

Nee ... they make great pets. I would have kept her had I been sure it was a python.

----------


## phild01

http://www.reptilepark.com.au/animalprofile.asp?id=99 *Diamond Python*  Scientific Name: _Morelia spilota spilota_     Closely related to the carpet pythons, diamond pythons have a distinctive pattern of a black background with cream or yellow spots and blotches. There is some variation between individuals ranging from snakes that are predominantly black with a few light spots, to others that have bright yellow scales edged in black plus yellow diamond-shaped patches surrounded by black. These beautiful snakes may reach three metres in length, but two metres is more usual. As with all pythons, this snake is non-venomous.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nee ... they make great pets. I would have kept her had I been sure it was a python.

  
Hrumpf. 
I like pets with fur and 4 legs (no more, no less)

----------


## ringtail

I send you up a few frikken bandicoots PG. They aerate ones lawn very effectively

----------


## commodorenut

> Hrumpf. 
> I like pets with fur and 4 legs (no more, no less)

   Rats, Mice, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Possums, Feral Cats, Dingos, Wolves...... yeah, I got ya  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I send you up a few frikken bandicoots PG. They aerate ones lawn very effectively

   

> Rats, Mice, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Possums, Feral Cats, Dingos, Wolves...... yeah, I got ya

  
You guys are so predictable.
Love it  
Don't go changin' now, ya hear!   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

I always liked cougars  :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

> I send you up a few frikken bandicoots PG. They aerate ones lawn very effectively

   I will swap you some bandicoots for a lot of frikken possums

----------


## ringtail

Maybe some possum/bandicoot hats are in order

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I always liked cougars

  
I had one when I was younger.         
She was twice my age   :Yikes2:

----------


## Marc

Nee ... they don't live past 20 years in captivity. Very affectionate though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm not sure we're talking about the same kind of cougar   
this one was rather *cough* affectionate however    :Wink:

----------


## commodorenut

..........until the dept of education found out.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ..........until the dept of education found out.....

  Haha no, nothing like that.
Just some old hippie girl I met at a music festival.   :Wink:           
*shudders at the thought of relations with any of the female teachers I had*    :Yuk:

----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Purrrrrrrrr

----------


## goldie1

> Maybe some possum/bandicoot hats are in order

  The Tasmanian's have the right idea  Having the locals for dinner: putting possum on the menu - ABC Hobart - Australian Broadcasting Corporation

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Brown snake?      :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Well, it is brown but I don't it's a brown.

----------


## ringtail

Could be an eastern tiger but the head (if it still has one) looks a bit small  What Snake Is That - Elapids

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Who knows. 
A few people have looked at it and we've looked at pics on internet.....most seem to think either brown or taipan.  
I tried locating the head but no luck....  :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

Doubt it is a Taipan. When I was a kid Ram Chandra use to visit schools and had Tiapans with him and I remember they were brown slender neck and white on the end of its nose. I have seen them in reptile parks and from his description it is easy to pick Taipans.
I hope never to ever see them in the wild as they have a reputation of being aggressive and will inject venom with every strike. They are the most dangerous of all snakes. A mate of mine who is a snake catcher sends all his Tiapans to place in SA, the rest he releases.
Last week they buried a snake catcher in Rocky who had a graze on his finger from a Tiapan even thought he did the correct first aid and got straight to hospital.

----------


## Marc

From the pictures below I would say it is an inland Taipan
The brown has a smoother and uniform colour.
First picture is a taipan, brown below.

----------


## Marc

*ANIMAL SPECIES:Inland Taipan, Oxyuranus microlepidotus*Often cited as the world’s most venomous snake, the Inland Taipan is far from the most dangerous. Unlike its congener, the common and fiery-tempered Coastal Taipan, this shy serpent is relatively placid and rarely encountered in its remote, semi-arid homeland.  Inland Taipan 
Photographer: John Weigel © John Weigel  *Want FREE general admission all year round?*  *Standard Common Name*Inland-Taipan *Alternative Name/s*Fierce Snake, Small-scaled Snake, Lignum Snake *Identification*A medium to large snake, with a robust build and a deep, rectangular-shaped head. Dorsal colour varies from pale fawn to yellowish-brown to dark brown, with the head and neck being several to many shades darker than the body. Colour changes seasonally, with individuals becoming darker in winter and fading in summer. Many dorsal scales have a blackish-brown lower anterior edge which creates a broken herringbone pattern along the length of the body. The ventral surface is yellowish with orange blotches; this colour often extends to the lowermost lateral scales. Eyes are large, with a very dark iris and round pupil. Midbody scales in 23 rows, ventrals 211-250, anal scale single, subcaudals divided. *Size range*Average size 2m (total length). There is no significant difference in mean snout-vent length between males and females. The largest Fierce Snake reliably measured and reported in the literature was a female with a snout-vent length of 170cm. The largest total length recorded is 250cm. *Similar Species*The Inland Taipan does share similarities with several other large elapids, and was originally described by McCoy in 1879 as belonging to the brown snake genus (as _Diemenia_ (now _Pseudonaja_) _microlepidota_). Within its range the Fierce Snake may be confused with several of the brown snake species, including the Western Brown Snake _Pseudonaja nuchalis_, and the Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_. *Distribution*The species occurs in the Channel country of south-western Queensland and north-eastern South Australia. There are two old records for localities further south-east, i.e., the junction of the Murray and Darling Rivers in northwestern Victoria (1879) and "Fort Bourke" (= Bourke?), New South Wales (1882); however the species has not been collected in either state since then. *Distribution by collection data*Biomaps map of Inland Taipan specimens in the Australian Museum collection. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *Habitat*Inland Taipans are associated with the deep cracking-clays and cracking-loams of the floodplains, however they also venture onto nearby gibber plains, dunes and rocky outcrops if cover is available. The vegetation in these areas is usually sparse, consisting of chenopod shrubs, lignum and the occasional eucalypt near the water channels. The snakes shelter in soil cracks and crevices, and in holes and mammal burrows.   *Seasonality*Road-killed specimens have been found in "winter", hence the species is presumably active on the surface at this time of year. The seasonal change in body colouration presumably helps the Inland Taipan to warm up quickly during the cooler months (dark colour) and avoid overheating in the warmer months (pale colour).  *Feeding and Diet*In the wild Inland Taipan appear to feed entirely on small to medium-sized mammals, particularly the Long-haired Rat _Rattus villosisimus_, as well as the introduced House Mouse _Mus musculus_ and various small dasyurids. Prey is usually cornered in a burrow or soil crack before being bitten several times in quick succession. The venom acts so rapidly that the snake can afford to hold on to its prey instead of releasing (to avoid injury) and waiting for it to die. In captivity Fierce Snakes may also accept day-old chicks in addition to rats and mice.   *Other behaviours and adaptations*The species is primarily, if not exclusively, diurnal in its activity on the surface. They are most active in the early half of the morning, briefly basking and foraging in or near deep soil cracks and animal burrows, before retiring to shelter for the rest of the day. In cooler weather the snakes may also be found active in the afternoon. The favoured prey of the Inland Taipan is the Long-haired Rat _Rattus villosissimus_. This species goes through “boom-and-bust” cycles, breeding up to plague proportions during the good seasons and virtually disappearing during times of drought. When rats are in high numbers the snakes grow very sleek and fat, however once the rats disappear the snakes must depend on less prevalent prey and/or draw upon their fat reserves until the rats return.  *Mating and reproduction*Behaviour typical of male combat has been recorded occurring in late winter between two large, but unsexed, individuals. During the approximately half-hour combat, the snakes intertwined, raised their heads and forebodies and "lashed out" at each other with closed mouths. Inland Taipan have also been observed presumably mating in the wild in late winter. Females with oviducal eggs can be found in mid-spring (second half of November). Clutch size ranges from 11-20, with 16 being the average. The eggs measure 6 x 3.5cm when laid and take 9-11 weeks to hatch at 27-30°C. Newly-hatched young have a total length of around 47cm long. In captivity, females can produce two clutches within what would effectively be one breeding season.  *Conservation Status*Rare (Queensland)Presumed extinct (NSW, Victoria) *Danger to humans and first aid*Inland Taipans are rarely encountered in the wild by the average person because of their remoteness and brief above-ground appearance during the day. Compared with the related Coastal Taipan (and despite the alternative name ‘Fierce Snake’) this species is actually quite shy and many reptile keepers regard it as a placid snake to handle. However, like any animal, it will defend itself when provoked. Firstly it makes a threat display by raising its forebody in a tight low S-shaped curve with its head facing the offender. Should the offender choose to ignore the warning the Inland Taipan will strike, making a single bite or several quick bites. Symptoms of envenomation include headache, nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, collapse and paralysis. The venom of the Inland Taipan is extremely potent and is rated as the most toxic of all snake venoms in LD50 tests on mice. As well as being strongly neurotoxic the venom contains a ‘spreading factor’ (hyaluronidase enzyme) that increases the rate of absorption. The venom’s toxicity coupled with its spreading action makes a bite from a Fierce Snake potentially life-threatening, and anyone suspected of receiving a bite should seek immediate medical attention. To date only a handful of people have ever been bitten by this species, and all have survived due to the quick application of correct first aid and hospital treatment. *Classification*Species:_microlepidotus_Genus:_Oxyuranus_Family:ElapidaeSuborder:SerpentesOrder:SquamataCla  ss:ReptiliaPhylum :Cry: hordataWHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *References*Cogger, H. (2000) “Reptiles and Amphibians of Australia”, Reed New Holland Greer, A.E. (2006) “Encyclopedia of Australian Reptiles : Elapidae”, Australian Museum Ehmann, H. (1992) “Encyclopedia of Australian Animals : Reptiles”, Australian Museum, Angus & Robertson - See more at: Inland Taipan, Oxyuranus microlepidotus - Australian Museum

----------


## Marc

*ANIMAL SPECIES:Coastal Taipan, Oxyuranus scutellatus*Confident in its own splendid lethality, the Coastal Taipan is not one to back away from a close or surprise encounter. However, given the chance (and plenty of space), this maligned and misunderstood snake will always prefer a vanishing act over a showdown.  Coastal Taipan 
Photographer: Hal Cogger © Hal Cogger  *Standard Common Name*Coastal Taipan *Alternative Name/s*Eastern Taipan. The word ‘Taipan’ is the name given to this species by the Wik-mungkan people of Cape York. It was introduced into general use by the anthropologist Dr Donald Thomson (who was also the first man to capture and milk a live Taipan). *Identification*A medium to large snake, with a robust build and a deep, rectangular-shaped head distinct from the slender neck. Body colour may be yellowish, reddish brown, dark brown or almost black. The species undergoes a seasonal change in colour, with individuals becoming darker in winter and fading in summer. The head is noticeably paler than the body, particularly in juveniles (the head will darken with age however the snout always remains pale). Dorsal scales may be slightly keeled, at least on the neck, otherwise smooth. The ventral surface is yellowish to cream with scattered orange blotches. Eyes are large, with an intense orange-brown iris and round pupil. Midbody scales in 21 or 23 rows, ventrals 220-250, anal scale single, subcaudals divided. Average length around 2m (total), with males growing slightly larger than females. The Coastal Taipan has been reported to grow to over 3 metres, however the largest wild-caught museum specimen reliably measured was a male with a snout-vent length of 2260mm. A huge captive bred Taipan donated to the Queensland Museum had a snout-vent length of 2425mm and a total length of 2900mm. *Similar Species*This species is sometimes confused with one of several large brown-coloured elapids, such as the Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_, Western Brown Snake _P. nuchalis_, and the Mulga Snake _Pseudechis australis_. The Taipan is usually distinguished by its pale face and snout, large head and slender neck (in brown snakes and mulga snakes the face/snout is usually the same colour as or darker than the body, and the smaller head is as thick as the neck or only slightly distinct). *Distribution*The Australian subspecies _Oxyuranus scutellatus scutellatus_ ranges in an arc along the east coast from northeastern New South Wales through Queensland and across the northern parts of the Northern Territory to northern Western Australia. The other subspecies, _Oxyuranus scutellatus canni_, occurs in southern New Guinea. *Distribution by collection data*Biomaps map of Taipan specimens in the Australian Museum collection. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *Habitat*Found in warm wetter temperate to tropical coastal regions, in monsoon forest, wet and dry sclerophyll forest and woodland, and in natural and artificial grassy areas including grazing paddocks, disused rubbish tips and cane fields, where there is often an abundance of rats. Thickets of introduced lantana are also favoured habitat. The Coastal Taipan shelters in abandoned animal burrows, hollow logs and in piles of vegetation and litter. *Seasonality*Coastal Taipans are active throughout the year, however they are most commonly encountered in late winter and spring. *Feeding and Diet*In the wild, Coastal Taipans are known to feed only on warm-blooded prey, i.e. mammals, such as mice, rats, bandicoots, and birds. Young Taipans, in captivity at least, will also eat skinks. When hunting, the Taipan appears to actively scan for prey using its well-developed eyesight, and is often seen travelling with its head raised above ground level. Once prey is detected the snake ‘freezes’ before hurling itself forward and issuing one to several lightning-fast bites. The prey is released and allowed to stagger away - this strategy minimizes the snake’s chance of being harmed in retaliation, particularly by rats which can inflict lethal damage with their long incisors. After a few moments the Taipan tracks down the dying animal by following the scent trail with its flickering tongue. *Feeding Habit*carnivorous WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *Other behaviours and adaptations*Coastal Taipans are primarily diurnal, being mostly active in the early to mid-morning period, although they may become nocturnal in hot weather conditions. In captivity, the species changes colour with the seasons, becoming a bright coppery colour in summer and dull brown in winter. Presumably the change helps the snake to warm up quickly during the cooler months (when darker) and avoid overheating in the warmer months (when lighter). Interestingly, juvenile snakes do not appear to undergo this seasonal change.  *Life history mode*terrestrial WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *Mating and reproduction*Studies of museum specimens have found oviducal eggs in females from late August to mid-November, and gravid females have been observed basking in the ‘windrows’ of cane fields from August to September. Mating in captive Coastal Taipans also appears to peak in late winter/early spring (although they can be encouraged to breed almost all year round). Behaviour presumed to be male combat has been reported in wild (unsexed) Taipans. Combat usually involves two males entwining their bodies and ‘wrestling’ to push down the other’s head and neck. How a ‘winner’ is determined remains unclear, however by defeating and driving away competitors the successful male presumably gains greater access to any receptive females in the area. Courtship observed in captive Coastal Taipans appears to follow the basic pattern seen in many other snake species. Upon encountering a receptive female the male becomes highly excited and moves up and along the body of the female, continually tongue-flicking and rubbing his chin against her. In captivity, copulation has lasted as long as three hours and 20 minutes. Taipans are oviparous (egg-laying). Two to three months after mating the female will lay between 3 and 21 soft-shelled eggs (average of 11), usually in a log hollow, under tree roots or in cavities in the ground. In captivity females often produce a second clutch many weeks after the initial mating – this suggests the female may be able to store sperm for several months. Depending on the incubation temperature the eggs hatch between two and three months after being laid. The emerging young measure around 46cm (total) and are fully equipped to hunt and begin their solitary lives. Taipans hatched in captivity grow incredibly fast, and can reach to over a metre in their first year. Growth rates for wild Taipans are not known, however the lack of small specimens in museum collections may suggest that the species grows rapidly under natural conditions as well.  *Predators, Parasites and Diseases*Newly-hatched and immature snakes have a number of natural enemies, including various birds of prey and goannas. Few predators would take on a large adult Coastal Taipan, however people still routinely kill them on sight. The species’ only recorded parasites are nematodes (round worms).  *Danger to humans and first aid*The Coastal Taipan is often regarded as the most dangerous snake in Australia. They are extremely nervous and alert snakes, and any movement near them is likely to trigger an attack. Like any snake the Taipan prefers to avoid conflict and will quietly slip away if given the chance, however if surprised or cornered it will ferociously defend itself. When threatened, the Coastal Taipan adopts a loose striking stance with its head and forebody raised. It inflates and compresses its body laterally (not dorso-ventrally like many other species) and may also spread the back of its jaws to give the head a broader, lance-shaped appearance. Invariably the snake will strike, often without any warning, inflicting multiple snapping bites with extreme accuracy and efficiency. The muscular lightweight body of the Taipan allows it to hurl itself forwards or sideways and reach high off the ground, and such is the speed of the attack that a person may be bitten several times before realizing the snake is there. The venom apparatus of the Coastal Taipan is well developed. The fangs are the longest of any Australian elapid snake, being up to 12mm long, and are able to be brought forward slightly when a strike is contemplated (the fangs of elapids are generally short and ‘fixed’ in position). When the Coastal Taipan strikes it injects a large amount of highly toxic venom deep into the flesh, and studies have shown they are capable of injecting the same amount in a second or third bite. The venom affects the nervous system and the blood’s ability to clot, and victims may experience headache, nausea/vomiting, collapse, convulsions (especially in children), paralysis, internal bleeding, myolysis (destruction of muscle tissue) and kidney damage. The onset of serious symptoms is often rapid, so anyone suspected of receiving a bite must seek medical attention immediately, no matter how trivial the bite may appear. Prior to the introduction of specific antivenom by the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories in 1956, a Taipan bite was nearly always fatal.  *Classification*Species:_scutellatus_Genus:_Oxyuranus_Family:ElapidaeSuborder:SerpentesOrder:SquamataCla  ss:ReptiliaPhylum :Cry: hordataWHAT DOES THIS MEAN? *References*Barnett, B. (1986) "The Taipan in Captivity", Thylacinus 11(1): 9-19 Cogger, H. (2000) “Reptiles and Amphibians of Australia”, Reed New Holland Greer, A.E. (2006) “Encyclopedia of Australian Reptiles : Elapidae”, Australian Museum Ehmann, H. (1992) “Encyclopedia of Australian Animals : Reptiles”, Australian Museum, Angus & Robertson Masci, P. and Kendall, P. (1995) “The Taipan – The World’s Most Dangerous Snake”, Kangaroo Press Mirtshin, P. and Davis, R. (1991) “Dangerous Snakes of Australia”, revised edition, Ure Smith Press Shine, R. and Covacevich, J. (1983) “Ecology of the Highly Venomous Snakes : the Australian Genus _Oxyuranus_ (Elapidae)”, Journal of Herpetology, 17:60-69 Wilson, S. and Swan, G. (2008) “A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia”, Reed New Holland - See more at: Coastal Taipan, Oxyuranus scutellatus - Australian Museum

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Either way it looked "different" to me. 
not a python and not a tree snake.
With dogs in the yard and friends with kids visiting over the weekend I didn't wanna take any chances, so off with its head.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Is the head darker than the rest of the body? What colour is the belly.?

----------


## ringtail

You want to find that head PG. The venom is still lethal for quite a while. The rest of the snake can be eaten along with the crabs but the head, find that and cremate it.

----------


## intertd6

> Brown snake?

  try this one,  *Rough-scaled Snake*  *Tropidechis carinatus*  Rough-scaled Snake, _Tropidechis carinatus_.
Photograph by Richard Jackson. *Identification:*  The Rough-scaled Snake has a dull brown to olive brown back with irregular bands or blotches across the body.  The belly is cream, sometimes with a greenish tinge.  The scales on the back and sides each have a pronounced, central ridge (keel) running along their length.  The species grows to 1 metre.  Midbody scale rows 23; ventrals 160185; anal single; subcaudals single 5060. *Distribution:*  Occurs in two widely separated, near-coastal populations.  A northern population occurs from Windsor Tableland to the Bluewater Range (north-eastern Queensland) and a southern population from Fraser Island (south-eastern Queensland) to Barrington Tops (New South Wales). *Habitat:*  Lives in rainforests, moist forests, heaths, pastures and regenerated forests. *Habits:*  Active day and night.  This species may respond aggressively when disturbed. *Danger:*  A dangerously venomous species with strongly neurotoxic venom.  It is a ready biter and is responsible for at least one human death and several severe envemomations.  If bitten, apply first aid and seek urgent medical attention.  First aid procedure for any snakebite from the Australian Venom Research Unit.
very common on my place.
inter

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You want to find that head PG. 
> .

----------


## ringtail

Well, where is that head at ?  :Tongue:  
Love that clip too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I had a good look after I chopped it but didn't find it.
might have got pushed in to the ground....who knows.

----------


## ringtail

Crow / eagle snack ?

----------


## cam07

Brown tree snake

----------


## intertd6

> Brown tree snake

  the obvious central ridges on the scales identifies it as a rough scaled snake, or a keelback snake, edit, more likely the later as I can only count 7 or 8 rows of scales to the mid back line which X 2 = 15 in total, rough scaled snakes have 23 rows
inter

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
That looks nothing like the pic I posted

----------


## ringtail

I guess it's one of those "unfounded wanker" guesses PG.  :Wink:

----------


## Smurf

This thread is scary. Seriously scary. 
Never want to see any of these creatures and I'll be keeping any computer or other device displaying these pictures a LONG way away from the mice lest it gives them nightmares. 
I'll take the little squeaky guys over these slithering things any day. Much safer.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'll take the little squeaky guys

  
So does my staffy   :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Either way it looked "different" to me. 
> not a python and not a tree snake.
> With dogs in the yard and friends with kids visiting over the weekend I didn't wanna take any chances, so off with its head.

  FFS just everyone stop knocking heads off snakes and do a snake handling course instead.  
One of the easiest skills in the world is getting a snake into a cloth bag...simple tools, simple techniques and less risk than donging the thing with a shovel. 
And you might even learn why it is you have a snake problem in the first place...

----------


## ringtail

I'm a great believer in snake karma so I look but don't touch. Beautiful critters.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> FFS just everyone stop knocking heads off snakes and do a snake handling course instead.  
> One of the easiest skills in the world is getting a snake into a cloth bag...simple tools, simple techniques and less risk than donging the thing with a shovel. 
> And you might even learn why it is you have a snake problem in the first place...

  
All good and well.....  
however    
From where I was standing it was a snake that looked possibly dangerous (brown)
It was right by the patio
I have two dogs with no snake sense
my neighbour has two young kids
We were having friends with kids (and a dog) visiting that weekend 
Based on the above - snake gonski     :Wink:   
For more info, refer to your sig   :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Do a snake handling course, PG. You will learn so much...and put yourself and others at way less risk in the future.

----------


## intertd6

> That looks nothing like the pic I posted

  I know! its got a head! 
 But they're not all that colour
"The Rough-scaled Snake has a dull brown to olive brown back with irregular bands or blotches across the body.The scales on the back and sides each have a pronounced, central ridge (keel) running along their length." "The Freshwater Snake (also known as the Keelback) is olive brown with irregular dark cross-bands.  The body scales are strongly keeled, producing ridges that run along the snake’s body. "
inter

----------


## intertd6

> I guess it's one of those "unfounded wanker" guesses PG.

  it would be if I couldn't see & understand a description that only 2 non Python snake species of that description have in this country.
inter

----------


## intertd6

> All good and well.....  
> however    
> From where I was standing it was a snake that looked possibly dangerous (brown)
> It was right by the patio
> I have two dogs with no snake sense
> my neighbour has two young kids
> We were having friends with kids (and a dog) visiting that weekend 
> Based on the above - snake gonski      
> For more info, refer to your sig

  I agree

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Do a snake handling course, PG. You will learn so much...and put yourself and others at way less risk in the future.

  
What I would like is to be able to tell which snake is what. 
....clearly not that easy given the broad range of suggestions in this thread..
...and by a number of other people who saw both photos of the snake and the real thing. 
Everyone is certain it's something different from what the last person said.   
As for risky, I chased him away from me by spraying degreaser in the air and then got him with a long handle shovel.   
This is the second, maybe third snake I've killed in the yard in about 10 years of living here so it's not a common occurance.   :Wink:

----------


## phild01

https://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/wildlife/...questions.html 
Careful in other states PG, there are big fines for killing snakes.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh.....such a load of BS. _all snakes are protected._ 
Hypothetical scenario: you're having a kid's birthday party and a brown snake slithers in to the yard.
Send the kids inside, chase the snake away, call the snake catcher who'll turn up any amount of hours later, point towards the fence and say "it went that way"
They have a look, can't find it and you're left to carry on safe in the knowledge that there's a protected killer on the loose.   
Or 
Whack it with a shovel. 
I know what I'd do.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I said to all the kids...'come and check out the snake'. And they did.  Said snake (2.5 foot eastern brown) wasn't that thrilled being the centre of attention and headed off under careful encouragement from a gang of six year olds and a responsible adult towards the scrub...and the kids went back to playing under the sprinklers...and talked about how cool it was to see a snake and how not scary it was. A couple of the mum's were a tad nonplussed but they still played by house rules!

----------


## Marc

Just an update on 'my' diamond python.
I saw the same snake this time much closer because it was sunning itself on top of a colorbond fence that is feets away from my veranda. Beautiful close up and absolutely placid. I was considering picking her up and see if I could keep it when the next door neighbour appeared with a box and some rags, took it and half muttered he was going to release her "in the bush" ... yea right because we are in the city center here. 
Interestingly the snake did not even attempt to bait him, just wiggling to get away.   
Just getting to talk snake with the other neighbours, I since learned that some have been confronted (their words) by a tiger snake, and that the hill opposite the house is full of death adders ... I have seen red belly and one dead brown. I dug up a bandy bandy when I was concreting the driveway, I don't know what else is around but that is way more than I thought possible. 
The bandy bandy was the funniest of them all. it makes itself look bigger by curling up like in this photo.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bandy bandy's eat blind snakes. So you're in snake central! 
Tiger snakes in my experience are not so much confrontational as simply not inclined to get out of sight as quickly as the average human would like.  
Death adders are hilarious and beautiful. Just don't ever pick one up...or even try to handle one.  Funny will end at that point. They are far stronger and far faster than you'd imagine a salami sized snake ever to be...

----------


## ringtail

We regularly step over tigers when bushwalking at Queen Mary Falls. The cheeky buggers are full of frogs and sunning themselves on the walking paths. Not even the slightest bit interested in moving off quickly. There is a thread on here somewhere showing a sketchy pic

----------


## intertd6

> We regularly step over tigers when bushwalking at Queen Mary Falls. The cheeky buggers are full of frogs and sunning themselves on the walking paths. Not even the slightest bit interested in moving off quickly. There is a thread on here somewhere showing a sketchy pic

  Stepping over a highly venomous snake is something I wouldn't suggest to anybody, at anytime! It has airlift to hospital if you live written all over it!
inter

----------

